# Rat/mice substrate



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Simple question, what do you use?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Sawdust or wood shavings.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i use shredded paper from my dads work, its eco friendly, as i am recyling, and it then goes in to the compost. Perfect!!
I use for bedding the sat/sun newspapers


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Sawdust or wood shavings.


myself also. But seeing in pictures with rats people using just newspaper layed on the floor like you would with a snake set up, but with a few strips torn up. Anyone on here have success with this? Just getting a bit sick of hooving the wood shaving up lol


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I would have thought the paper would smell more than wood based products.
It would therefore need cleaning more often.
But it would be cheaper if you were recycling the paper.
Anyway I use the newspapers in the snake cages :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Wood shavings mixed with shredded paper or wood pellets. Newspaper smells revolting after a day and absorbs nothing. :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I use cardboard


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

You really shouldn't use sawdust or woodshavings for rats/mice...they have very delicate respiritory systems which can be damaged by the dust on these products (even if wood shavings are "dust extracted" they will still break down when they rub together, which will cause dust). There is also the issue of the phenols in the wood which can cause liver damage later in life. There is a lot of speculation and arguement about the possible damage that wood based products can cause rodents...i'm not saying that it definately DOES, but I will say that if there is even a tiny chance then why would you take it? I use finacard which can be delivered right to your door in a HUGE bale for £13.99:2thumb:

If you don't want to clean up shavings all the time have you thought about using fleece to line the bottom of the cages? I'm not a fan of fleece as it takes away the fun of digging for ratties (unless you supply a sizeable digging box) BUT I would suggest it over shavings anyday - and it's good for the environment: victory:


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

MistressSadako said:


> You really shouldn't use sawdust or woodshavings for rats/mice...they have very delicate respiritory systems which can be damaged by the dust on these products (even if wood shavings are "dust extracted" they will still break down when they rub together, which will cause dust). There is also the issue of the phenols in the wood which can cause liver damage later in life. There is a lot of speculation and arguement about the possible damage that wood based products can cause rodents...i'm not saying that it definately DOES, but I will say that if there is even a tiny chance then why would you take it? I use finacard which can be delivered right to your door in a HUGE bale for £13.99:2thumb:
> 
> If you don't want to clean up shavings all the time have you thought about using fleece to line the bottom of the cages? I'm not a fan of fleece as it takes away the fun of digging for ratties (unless you supply a sizeable digging box) BUT I would suggest it over shavings anyday - and it's good for the environment: victory:


yeah i was reading something similar to that. 

whats this finacard then? And where do u get it from?
Cheers


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

jack_rep said:


> yeah i was reading something similar to that.
> 
> whats this finacard then? And where do u get it from?
> Cheers



google is your friend
finacard.co.uk


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

If you contact the lovely Dilip on [email protected] and tell him what you're after he'll give you a price and you can pay via paypal. 
Here's the website finacard.co.uk


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

cheers for the link. shall have to give it a try!

Out of interest, that £13.99 bale, how big is it?


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

it's 17kg i'm not sure how much it is in litres, it's very densely packed...i'm sure you can ask in an email. I have a savic royal suite for the rats and a freddy for my mice and a bale lasts me about 3 months:2thumb:

ETA you can order mini bales which will do about 1 cage clean and are very cheap, excellent for giving it a try!


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

I just use shredded paper for my rats. It's cheap, recyclable and dust free :2thumb:


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

I use shredded paper as bedding which i can change every few days, I find it gets too soggy and smelly for a substrate.


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

MistressSadako said:


> it's 17kg i'm not sure how much it is in litres, it's very densely packed...i'm sure you can ask in an email. I have a savic royal suite for the rats and a freddy for my mice and a bale lasts me about 3 months:2thumb:
> 
> ETA you can order mini bales which will do about 1 cage clean and are very cheap, excellent for giving it a try!


no sorry i mean dimensions wise? Just thinking ifs its physically very large ill have trouble storing it? lol How big would you estimate it to be in feet?

Cheers


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Errrr maybe about 2-3 feet high? I'm 5ft7ish and it's maybe about half my height? Sorry i've never measured it before:lol2:


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

MistressSadako said:


> Errrr maybe about 2-3 feet high? I'm 5ft7ish and it's maybe about half my height? Sorry i've never measured it before:lol2:


lol thats pretty big! might be over kill for my lot. Anyhow dropped them an email for a price list. Cheers for the help :2thumb:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I use shredded cardboard at £5-£6 a big bale, it's called Walmsley Premierbed. Walmsley PREMIERBED - cardboard animal bedding Lots of stockists, I can't guarantee they charge the same but it's a lot cheaper than Finacard (same sized bale). 

I have also used Bedmax shavings in the past and would use them again as they are kiln baked to remove phenols and are not dusty. Lots of good breeders use them too, so they came recommended. The flakes are huge things, it's nothing like normal shavings or (god forbid) sawdust. Last bag smelled a bit like **** though and seeing as I spent the last 18 months cigarette free I wasn't going to have the house stink of them again lol.:lol2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Easybed from esquestrian supply shops £8 bale it's finey chopped wood with all dust removed. Better than shaving and sawdust which shouldn't be used. Or there's a hemp one that can be used.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Same as Kathy - Walmsley Premierbed or Bedmax shavings. Aubiose if neither are available. Finacard was great for babies as it was so soft, but it was very dusty at the bottom of the bag and although I'd recommend it for those who have one or two rats, it really didnt cope with the smell as well as Bedmax, or even the Walmsley. Must also add, I'd not use any other brand of shavings than Bedmax, as it is very different to the kind you get in the pet shops - bigger flakes and not as brittle and dusty. Even so, I wouldn't use Bedmax in the nursery cages anyway, so I'm sticking with cardboard for now - despite it being pretty naff for keeping the smell down.

I got Easibed given once, horrible hard pokey stuff, I didn't use it I gave it away. Sometimes it has stuff added to it to keep the flies away which makes it unsuitable for rats anyway.


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

I forgot to mention megazorb as well - it's the best i've used for keeping smell down, its so soft and fluffy and the rats love it...but it leaves dust in the bottom of the cage (but it does settle to the bottom, not flying around everywhere) and as it's so small and light it gets EVERYWHERE so only really suitable for a cage with a very deep base (I still use it for my mice, it's the only thing that copes with their smell:lol2


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

lisalq said:


> same as kathy - walmsley premierbed or bedmax shavings. Aubiose if neither are available. Finacard was great for babies as it was so soft, but it was very dusty at the bottom of the bag and although i'd recommend it for those who have one or two rats, it really didnt cope with the smell as well as bedmax, or even the walmsley. Must also add, i'd not use any other brand of shavings than bedmax, as it is very different to the kind you get in the pet shops - bigger flakes and not as brittle and dusty. Even so, i wouldn't use bedmax in the nursery cages anyway, so i'm sticking with cardboard for now - despite it being pretty naff for keeping the smell down.
> 
> I got easibed given once, horrible hard pokey stuff, i didn't use it i gave it away. Sometimes it has stuff added to it to keep the flies away which makes it unsuitable for rats anyway.


wotever ...


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> wotever ...


take it you dont agree? lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> wotever ...


:lol2: :blush:



animalstorey said:


> Easybed from esquestrian supply shops £8 bale it's finey chopped wood with all dust removed. Better than shaving and sawdust which shouldn't be used. Or there's a hemp one that can be used.





jack_rep said:


> take it you dont agree? lol


^^


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I've not tried Easibed personally. Would be happy to try it if I saw it though, but I heard it was even pokier/stiffer/sharper than Aubiose (hemp) and I didn't like that for babies here. Is it softer than Aubiose/hemp? I might try it if it is. ETA: Each to their own of course!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Isnt it wonderful when people can have different views without resorting to childish behaviour. :lol2:

If we were all clones who agreed with each other, the world would be incredibly boring.


----------



## Fancy Mice (Oct 10, 2006)

I have tried Easibed a couple of times (when the farm shop ran out of Aubiose) and each time have been reminded why I hate it. I find Easibed not very absorbent and not as economical. In the cage of one particularly productive buck it even went mouldy underneath within a couple of days!!! Aubiose is great stuff and you don't need to use a lot. It costs about £9.80 for a 20kg bale and is the only bedding for me :notworthyI have about 150 or so mice plus babies and used to use it for the rats too).


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

jack_rep said:


> Simple question, what do you use?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 Woodshavings, hemcore (smells nice) megazorb.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Easybed canbe a little sharp but as I always give rats ripped up newspaper to make nests and beds they don't mind at all. I do use other bedding just that I get whatevers in stock at the time. my rats haven't complained. : victory:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I think that's the thing - what works for some might not work for others, it's a very personal thing - depends on your rats, your cages, your cleaning routine etc.

I like cardboard because it doesn't get everywhere, but it's crap for keeping the smell down. Bedmax and Aubiose are great for keeping the smell down but get everywhere. And dont get me started on the stupidly shallow critter cage bases, why isn't there such a thing as a metal cage with a deep tray?! :lol2:

So I use a few different things. Bedmax (and only Bedmax brand) shavings, or cardboard, in my deep trayed cages. Cardboard for my babies and nursing mums. Paper and litter trays in my Brio Maxi - although I'm probably going to move back to cardboard for that too. And I use kitchen roll, shredded paper, and ripped up newspaper for igloos and houses.


----------



## Fancy Mice (Oct 10, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Bedmax and Aubiose are great for keeping the smell down but get everywhere.


I keep my mice in an outbuilding so this isn't a problem for me - I can just sweep the floor. Keeping any animal in the house always means you track bedding everywhere no matter what!!! If only we could teach them to hoover...


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't get that problem with cardboard. That is the best bedding for controlling mess. I suppose it depends on the cut though as Finacard is...well...finer card lol. :lol2: Walmsley is bigger chunks.


----------

